# Question: Are these places legit?



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

I found these two organizations and heard that they have some interesting recordings:

Oriel Music Trust -
http://orielmusic.org/

Premiere Opera -
https://www.premiereoperaintl.com/?...ibnUuN7urVgzJqe2PwNhNppWwx0rFUaRoCXUcQAvD_BwE

Are these places legit? Can I buy from them safely? Are they pirate companies?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

adriesba said:


> I found these two organizations and heard that they have some interesting recordings:
> 
> Oriel Music Trust -
> http://orielmusic.org/
> ...


The last one is bootlegs.


----------

